# My 33G Tank =)



## icy.bing (Jun 19, 2010)

Just want to share some pics with everyone on here =)

Sorry for the pic quality as it is taken from my Iphone lol

Total setup cost me less than $50 (excluding the livestocks of course)

Thanks for the members on here for their 2nd hand stuffs and awsome pricing!

So in the tank there is 1 Blue Cray (about 4 inchs), 1 "Blue Cray" but I doubt it, look more like a marble... bought from IPU... =_= (about 2 inchs), 1 Upside down Catfish, 2 Snails, 7 Endlers, 10 Platies, and some small Crays (less than 1 inch).

So far, no death from the Crays haha... keep my finger crossed...


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

NICE blue cray!
Good job Nick!
Glad you looked around before rushing to just buy a new one!
Hope everything's working out fine!


----------



## icy.bing (Jun 19, 2010)

lol thanks jackson =)

still looking around for some plants!


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

how do you find the cray with the plants? a bud of mine bought one and it detroyed all his stems


----------



## icy.bing (Jun 19, 2010)

well, so far they have being in my tank for about a month now... i would say they are pretty good with them... 

I did have them in a tank w/ plastic plants for a while and they totally destroyed them... so i really dunno.. =/

but so far its good *knock on wood 

lol


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

I got some wisteria plants I can give you!
I just dim some pruning last nite! And like I said.. I'll offer it to people that are nice.. and you're one of em =)
Here's a picture, just pruned it and dumped it in this tank last nite!
I can give you a good bunch!
It's the plast on the far left, the middle, and the far rigth!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Oops, almost forgot to post pic HAHAHA


----------



## icy.bing (Jun 19, 2010)

wohoo, plants!!!!! thanks so much jackson <3 i love you lol


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

icy.bing said:


> wohoo, plants!!!!! thanks so much jackson <3 i love you lol


 EVERYONE LUVS ME! =) hahaha!
PM me your address!
I am also willing to deliver, WHY? Cuz it gives me a good excuse to take the motorcycle out LOL! hahahahaa!!!!


----------



## icy.bing (Jun 19, 2010)

pmed =) ..........


----------



## icy.bing (Jun 19, 2010)

added some more pics!!! =)


----------

